# مدير المنتدي عصبي ياريت نشيله..



## BishoRagheb (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*شوفوا قوانين اللى حطها المدير العصبى
طبعا مش المدير المنتدي بتاعنا:hlp:
:download:
1-عضويتك تبقي بأسم محترم و ابن حلال و يا ريت تكون بالعربي
مش هقرف نفسي و أقعد أترجم انا و إلا هتتوقف
و أي حد مش عاجبني اسمه هيتوقف

2-أي رد مفهوم أو غير مفهوم هتتوقف

3-تشارك من سكات

4-قسم الفرفشة تكتب تعليق و انت ساكت و مش عاوز ضحك

5-قسم المسابقات تلعب من غير أي هزار

6-ماتقعدش فاتح المنتدي طول اليوم عشان متضغطش علي السيرفر
سيب فرصة لغيرك عشان يتنيل يدخل

7-أي موضوع مكرر أو منقول أو حتي جديد يحذف فورا

8-قسم الشكاوي مشوفش فيه موضوع واحد و إلا تتوقف

9-تخليك في حالك و متتكلمش مع حد من الأعضاء جوة المنتدي أو برة المنتدي

10-ممنوع أي هزار أو تعارف أو تهنئة

​كفايه كده عليكوا*

[/SIZE][/COLOR]


----------



## kalimooo (17 نوفمبر 2008)

قوانين صارمة انت جبتها منن اخ bishoragheb
سلام المسيح​


----------



## صوت الرب (17 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههه
أنا خايف أنطرد عشان الضحكة دي


----------



## BishoRagheb (18 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> قوانين صارمة انت جبتها منن اخ bishoragheb
> سلام المسيح​




هههههههههههههه
قوانين مدير منتدي عصبي....
الرب يبارك حياتك
صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة
(ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا)
بيشو


----------



## BishoRagheb (18 نوفمبر 2008)

صوت الرب قال:


> هههههه
> أنا خايف أنطرد عشان الضحكة دي




ههههههههه
تطرد
امال انا هيحصل فيا ايه...
هتعلق...
*قوانين منتدي غير منتدانا...*


----------



## ميرنا (18 نوفمبر 2008)

انا لو ادمن هعمل كدا ​


----------



## BishoRagheb (18 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> انا لو ادمن هعمل كدا ​



الحمدلله انتي مش ادمن
في مين بالظبط أرجو التحديد
_*قوانين منتدي غير منتدان*_ا
_*هتودوني ورا الشمس*_


----------



## ميرنا (18 نوفمبر 2008)

لا فى كتير واولهم صاحب الموضوع بس كلها 150 سنة وابقى ادمن متقلقش ​


----------



## BishoRagheb (18 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> لا فى كتير واولهم صاحب الموضوع بس كلها 150 سنة وابقى ادمن متقلقش ​




طيب كويس كلها 150 سنة وفوقيهم 205 سنة يبقوا 
20012513310سنة 
بالتمام والكمال


----------



## ميرنا (18 نوفمبر 2008)

انا دخت ايه كل دا ​


----------



## BishoRagheb (18 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> انا دخت ايه كل دا ​



*
دا الرقم كامل بس من غير الكسور*:hlp:
انت مبتعرفيش تحسبي كويس؟؟؟:t9:


----------



## فونتالولو (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*سلام الرب يسوع 
 علي فكره ديه قوينين
 اكيد هنطرد من المنتدي حتي لو مسجلتش اسمي 
 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## rana1981 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههه كل هدول قوانين​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*هي دي القوانين ولا بلاش 

مرسي ليك يا بيشوو

وربنا يستر​*


----------



## mero_engel (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكلك يا بيشو *
*اول واحد هتطبق عليه القوانين دي *
*انت اللي جنيت علي نفسك يابني*
*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (18 نوفمبر 2008)

فونتالولو قال:


> *سلام الرب يسوع
> علي فكره ديه قوينين
> اكيد هنطرد من المنتدي حتي لو مسجلتش اسمي
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*




المهم نتطرد سوي
شكرا لمرورك
صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة
(ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا)
بيشو


----------



## BishoRagheb (18 نوفمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *هي دي القوانين ولا بلاش
> 
> مرسي ليك يا بيشوو
> 
> وربنا يستر​*




اي خدمة
المهم لما اتطرد تبقوا معايا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*ياااابنى انا اسيبك فى الشبابيات اجى الاقيك هنا هههه

هو شكل فى حد تاااانى اللى هيتشال *​


----------



## My Rock (18 نوفمبر 2008)

بقى عاوزين تغيروني من الاشراف؟


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 نوفمبر 2008)

my rock قال:


> بقى عاوزين تغيروني من الاشراف؟



*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا طبعا يا ماى روك انت المنتدى من غيرك ما ينفعش يا زعيييييييييم مين اللى يقدر يعمل كده بس نقطعه هنا ههههههههههه​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع حلو اوى
ميرسى ياbishoragheb​


----------



## BishoRagheb (19 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *ياااابنى انا اسيبك فى الشبابيات اجى الاقيك هنا هههه
> 
> هو شكل فى حد تاااانى اللى هيتشال *​




مين التاني اللي هيتشال


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 نوفمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> مين التاني اللي هيتشال



*حذر فزر :t30:*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (19 نوفمبر 2008)

My Rock قال:


> بقى عاوزين تغيروني من الاشراف؟




please for my sake don not take these words as a real or fact
i am joke
you are a real teacher - friend - brother for us
please don not be angry​
 صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة


----------



## BishoRagheb (19 نوفمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا طبعا يا ماى روك انت المنتدى من غيرك ما ينفعش يا زعيييييييييم مين اللى يقدر يعمل كده بس نقطعه هنا ههههههههههه​*


*

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا طبعا يا ماى روك انت المنتدى من غيرك ما ينفعش يا زعيييييييييم مين اللى يقدر يعمل كده بس نقطعه*


----------



## BishoRagheb (19 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *حذر فزر :t30:*​




*اكيد انتي:*t9:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 نوفمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> *اكيد انتي:*t9:



*ميــــــ:smil8:ـــــــــــــ:smil8:ــــن

يعنى مرة على الزعيم ومرة على مشرفة 

ايامك اللى جايه معايا لونها فحولكى يا بيشو :t30:

خاف على نفسك بقى ياااااااد يابيشو 30:*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (19 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> موضوع حلو اوى
> ميرسى ياbishoragheb​




شكرا لمرورك
الرب يبارك حياتك
صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة
ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
بيشو


----------



## BishoRagheb (19 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *ميــــــ:smil8:ـــــــــــــ:smil8:ــــن
> 
> يعنى مرة على الزعيم ومرة على مشرفة
> 
> ...




انا ما جيش جنبيكوا حاجة
انا نقطة في البحر بتاعكوا
بس هو الفحلوكي ده يطلع اسود ولا ازرق ولابمبي مسخسخ.....
بعدين اخاف علي نفسي من ايه....
صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة 
ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
بيشو


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*ياااجدعان الكلام كله هزاااااااااااااار
هو فيه مدير
جمييييييييييل
زي مدير المنتدي بتاااااااااعنا
بشهادة الكل​*


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (21 مارس 2009)

*واحد عصبى جداً عمل منتدى تعالوا شوفوا عمل ايه ؟؟ ههههه*

*في واحد عصبي جدا عمل منتدي و بقي مدير عام عليه
شوفوا بقي القوانين اللي حطها*
1-عضويتك تبقي بأسم محترم و ابن حلال و يا ريت تكون بالعربي
مش هقرف نفسي و أقعد أترجم انا و إلا هتتوقف
و أي حد مش عاجبني اسمه هيتوقف


2-أي رد مفهوم أو غير مفهوم هتتوقف


3-تشارك من سكات


4-قسم الفرفشة تكتب تعليق و انت ساكت و مش عاوز ضحك


5-قسم المسابقات تلعب من غير أي هزار


6-ماتقعدش فاتح المنتدي طول اليوم عشان متضغطش علي السيرفر
سيب فرصة لغيرك عشان يتنيل يدخل


7-أي موضوع مكرر أو منقول أو حتي جديد يحذف فورا


8-قسم الشكاوي مشوفش فيه موضوع واحد و إلا تتوقف


9-تخليك في حالك و متتكلمش مع حد من الأعضاء جوة المنتدي أو برة المنتدي


10-ممنوع أي هزار أو تعارف أو تهنئة


و كفايه بقي كده عليكوا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 مارس 2009)

*تم دمج الموضوع لتكراره 

سلام ونعمة..*​


----------



## كوك (21 مارس 2009)

نعم  وانا الى هيخلينى اخشو  اصلااا انا لو دخلت هخوش اغلس    بس مش اكتر

ميرسى  جدا 


وربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (22 مارس 2009)

*



7-أي موضوع مكرر أو منقول أو حتي جديد يحذف فورا

أنقر للتوسيع...

هههههه
ايه الكلام دة هو المنتدى يبقى بدون مواضيع ولاايه 

:t30:*​


----------



## monygirl (22 مارس 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
_قوانين صعبة اوىىىىىىى_
_ثانكس يابيشوا

_​


----------



## GogoRagheb (21 أبريل 2009)

BishoRagheb قال:


> *
> 
> 3-تشارك من سكات
> 
> ...


*

هههههههههههههه
بجد تحفة يابيشو
حلووووين قووووي
شكلك ناوي علي طرد:t30:​*


----------



## amad_almalk (22 أبريل 2009)

رائع 

مرسيىىىىىى

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## ماريتا (22 أبريل 2009)

_ههههههههههههههههه_
_حلوة اووووووووووى يا بيشو_
_ربنا يستر عليك بقى_​


----------



## BishoRagheb (30 أبريل 2009)

monygirl قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> _قوانين صعبة اوىىىىىىى_
> _ثانكس يابيشوا
> 
> _​



شكرا ياموني لمرووورك نورتي واي خدعة​


----------



## BishoRagheb (30 أبريل 2009)

GogoRagheb قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> بجد تحفة يابيشو
> حلووووين قووووي
> شكلك ناوي علي طرد:t30:​



ياخويا مش هطرد قبلك:t30:​


----------



## BishoRagheb (30 أبريل 2009)

amad_almalk قال:


> رائع
> 
> مرسيىىىىىى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​



شكرا ياعماد لمرووورك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (30 أبريل 2009)

ماريتا قال:


> _ههههههههههههههههه_
> _حلوة اووووووووووى يا بيشو_
> _ربنا يستر عليك بقى_​



شكرا يامارو لمروووورك
نورت ياجميل وربنا يستر​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 أبريل 2009)

*هههههههههه
شكلك مش ناوي تعديها علي خير
مرسيه ليك بيشو​*


----------



## just member (30 أبريل 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*يخرب عقلك يا بيشو*
*دى فيها امن منتدى بحالة*
**
*ميرسى يا باشا*​


----------



## @JOJO@ (1 مايو 2009)

حلوة اوي تسلم ايدك


----------



## BishoRagheb (7 مايو 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههه
> شكلك مش ناوي تعديها علي خير
> مرسيه ليك بيشو​*



شكرا ياروكا لمرووورك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (7 مايو 2009)

come with me قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *يخرب عقلك يا بيشو*
> *دى فيها امن منتدى بحالة*
> **
> *ميرسى يا باشا*​



شكرا ياجو لمرووورك

ياعم انا مليش دعوة
انا جنب الحييييييييييييط​


----------



## BishoRagheb (7 مايو 2009)

@jojo@ قال:


> حلوة اوي تسلم ايدك



شكرا ياجوجو لمرووورك​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (19 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ده كدة المدير كان شنقنى  شكرا


----------



## maria123 (19 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههه حلوة
نسيت الضحك ممنوع


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 مايو 2009)

مرمورة الكركورة قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ده كدة المدير كان شنقنى  شكرا



*شكرا يامرمورة لمرووورك*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 مايو 2009)

maria123 قال:


> هههههههههههه حلوة
> نسيت الضحك ممنوع



*شكرا ياماريا لمرووورك​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (23 مايو 2009)

جامده اخر حاجة


----------



## BishoRagheb (25 مايو 2009)

*شكرا لمروووووووووووورك​*


----------



## tena_tntn (26 مايو 2009)

ههههههههه
حلوة يابيشو


----------



## BishoRagheb (29 مايو 2009)

*شكرا ياتينا لمرووورك
نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه
لذيذة كتيير
بس نسيت تقول ان الكلام ممنوع بقا
ههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## mickol (29 مايو 2009)

قديييييييييييييييييييييمه


----------



## BishoRagheb (29 مايو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> لذيذة كتيير
> بس نسيت تقول ان الكلام ممنوع بقا
> ههههههههههههههه
> ...



*مهو مفيش كلام اصلا:t30:​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (29 مايو 2009)

mickol قال:


> قديييييييييييييييييييييمه



*فعلا
انا منزلها من حوالي 7 شهور
مش فاكر ​*


----------



## نفرتاري (29 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههه
مرسى يا بيشو
وتفسى اعرف صاحب المنتدى الى انت جبت القوانين بتعتة
الاعضاء فية بيعملو اية فى حياتهم
دة ناقص يقول ممنوع حد يسجل فى المنتدى
دة على كدة روك فتحهلنا على البحرى
عموما مرسى يا روك على المنتدى الجميل الى قوانينه ترد الروح
اصلها قوانين بحرى    ههههههههههههه
مرسى يا بيشو*


----------



## zama (30 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوين كتير


----------



## BishoRagheb (3 يونيو 2009)

نفرتاري قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> مرسى يا بيشو
> وتفسى اعرف صاحب المنتدى الى انت جبت القوانين بتعتة
> الاعضاء فية بيعملو اية فى حياتهم
> ...



*ههههههههههههههه
شكرا لمرووورك
و
و


















و
ربنا يستر:11azy:​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (3 يونيو 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوين كتير



*شكرا يامينا لمروورك​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (4 يونيو 2009)

_*ينهار فوحلقى 

خاف على نفسك بقى ​*_


----------



## BishoRagheb (4 يونيو 2009)

*ليه ياانجي 
تعرفي تعمليلي حاجة؟​*


----------



## Mary Gergees (4 يونيو 2009)

*الموضوع حلوووووو اوى 
شكراااااااا*


----------



## BishoRagheb (11 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا ياماري لمرووورك
نورتي الموضوووع​*


----------



## ayman adwar (12 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههه
قوانين مدير منتدي عصبي....
الرب يبارك حياتك
صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة
(ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا)


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا لمروووووووووورك​*


----------



## مريم12 (13 يوليو 2009)

*هههههههههههه*
* القوانين دى شكلها هتطبق عليك* 
*ربنا يسترها معاك و معانا* 
*هههههههههههههه* 
*ميرررررسى بجد موضوع تحفة يا بيشو* 
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا يامريم لمروووووووورك
ويارب تتطبق عليكي
لكن انا غلبان​*


----------



## Coptic Man (18 يوليو 2011)

*مدير موقع عصبي جداا*

*1-عضويتك تبقي بأسم محترم و ابن حلال و يا ريت تكون بالعربي **مش هقرف نفسي وأقعد أترجم انا و إلا هتتوقف و أي حد مش عاجبني اسمه هيتوقف *


*2- أي رد مفهوم أو غير مفهوم هتتوقف *

*3- تشارك من سكات *

*4- قسم الفرفشة تكتب تعليق و انت ساكت و مش عاوز ضحك *

*5- قسم المسابقات تلعب من غير أي هزار *


*6- ماتقعدش فاتح المنتدي طول اليوم عشان متضغطش علي السيرفر سيب فرصة لغيرك عشان يتنيل يدخل *


*7- أي موضوع مكرر أو منقول أو حتي جديد يحذف فورا *

*8- قسم الشكاوي مشوفش فيه موضوع واحد و إلا تتوقف *


*9- تخليك في حالك و متتكلمش مع حد من الأعضاء جوة المنتدي أو برة المنتدي *


*10- ممنوع أي هزار أو تعارف أو تهنئة *


*وياوله يا سواد ليله اللى هيخش المنتدي *

*علشان تعرفوا انكم في نعمة :999:*

*منقول*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 يوليو 2011)

*رد: مدير موقع عصبي جداا*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الحمد لله احنا فى نعمه​


----------



## geegoo (18 يوليو 2011)

*رد: مدير موقع عصبي جداا*

ناقص يقول ..
بصوا بقي .. و آدي المنتدي اهه .. قفلته عشان اريحكوا ... اهه ..
هههه ..


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 يوليو 2011)

*رد: مدير موقع عصبي جداا*

ههههههههههههه 
الحمدلله علي المدير بتاعنا 
هههههههه
ميرسي بجد
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2011)

تم الدمج
​


----------



## Coptic Man (20 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> تم الدمج​


 
طيب مش تقولي 

ده انا كنت قربت اعمل شكوي اننا مش لاقي موضوعي :gun:

تخيلي مدير محترم ميلاقيش موضوعه


----------



## Thunder Coptic (21 يوليو 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> طيب مش تقولي
> 
> ده انا كنت قربت اعمل شكوي اننا مش لاقي موضوعي :gun:
> 
> تخيلي مدير محترم ميلاقيش موضوعه


ههههههههه
الى بنعملوة فى الناس حيتعمل فينا ولا اية
خايف اكون الضحية التانية
​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (22 يوليو 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​​**خلى بالك على نفسك يابيشو​​* *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​​*


----------

